# access: daten in tabelle per button eintragen ?



## Blaschki (15. Juni 2004)

)Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem.

Ich hab nee DB, die besteht aus 3 Table´s.

-hardware
-software
-beziehung

nun habe ich ein Formular






Ich will nun das man zu dem Geräte (A) jede Software sieht(B). Das funktioniert auch.

Jetzt das Problem:
Ich will das man neue Software auswählen kann. (diese wird auf einem anderen Formular angelegt)

Doch ich bekomm es einfach nicht hin.

hat jemadn einen Tipp wie das geht (ein VBA-Schnibsel wäre schön)

Oder kennt jemand nee gute Seite wo es dafür ein tutorial gibt.

Danke im voraus


----------



## Neo_der_Hacker (15. Juni 2004)

*Neue Software*

Wie meinstn Du das mit der neuen Software?


----------



## Blaschki (15. Juni 2004)

na die DB ist für ein kleines Projekt bei einer bekannten deu. Autofirma aus Bayern.

Und es gibt da verschiedene Steuergeräte bund die können mir verschiedener Software betrieben werden.

Und wenn es neue Software gibt soll die nummer eingetragen werden. und diese dann über ein Drop-Down-menü ausgewählt und nach dem Button "add" zu der Hardware hinzugefügt werden.


----------



## Neo_der_Hacker (16. Juni 2004)

*Hinzufügen*

Also ich würde es so machen, dass ich das Feld über ne abfrage verknüpfe, die mir die ganze Software anzeigt. Müsste aber im Editiermodus sein, damit ich etwas hinzufügen kann. Falls ich dann das ganze nur mit einem feld in meinem hauptformular habe und nur auf nen button klicken möchte,musst du halt nen makro machen, in dem du den wert setzt (SetzenWert).


----------



## Slizzzer (16. Juni 2004)

Hi!

- öffne das Unterformular im Entwurfsmodus
- aktiviere den Schaltflächen-Assistenten
- füge ein Kombinationsfeld ein "soll Daten aus einer Tabelle entnehmen"
  -> Datenquelle Software
- den Wert Software-Number in dem Feld Softwarenumber der Tabelle Beziehung speichern
- Formular speichern

Nun kannst Du (wenn alles geklappt hat und Deine Tabellen so verknüpft sind wie ich es ausprobiert habe) aus dem Kombifeld die Software auswählen.

Wenn es nicht klappt, kann ich Dir ein Beispiel schicken.

Gruß
Slizzzer


----------



## Blaschki (16. Juni 2004)

Danke

Ich habs zwar so gemacht wie du es gesagt hast, aber es will bei mir nee so.

Ich würde gerne auf dein Angebot zurückkommen und mal ein Beispiel zugeschickt bekommen.

blaschki@gmx.com

Danke


----------

